# Who was your first crush?



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

It's Valentines Day and I thought I'd start this thread in honor of it.

My first crush was at the age of eight. I was in the second grade and her
name was Debroah Cassidy. I remember she was a cute blonde who always
wore a red bow in her hair. Debbie and I would eat lunch together and I
pushed her in the swings all the time. Sadly, we weren't in the 3rd grade
together and we moved away in 1960 and I never saw her again.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

lets see....my first crush was Tommy from the first season of Power Rangers and before anyone starts making fun of me, let me state the reason why. he was gorgeous, had long hair and new martial arts. Jason David Frank, who played them is the real deal since he's been in karate since he was 8 and is now a MMA fighter that is working his way up through the ranks. soyou can imagine my excitment when he sent me the walk out shirt i bought with his autograph on it! 

but yeah, he was my first crush!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

First crush was David from 1st grade. He was wonderfully creative and black, which was a BIG DEAL a million years ago when I was 6. His parents were freaked out, & so were mine, cuz we had been caught kissing. I wonder what ever happened to him? Celebrity crush was Donny Osmond, who I would still like to snuggle. Meeoowwrrrr.....


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I had to think about it for awhile, it's been a long time. I guess my first crush would have been two brothers across the street. Depending on what day it was, my crush would switch between the brothers. Where I grew up, the family across the street had 5 boys, the house behind us 7 boys, and next to us 2 boys. Is it any wonder I was a tomboy?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Wednesday from the Addams Family. I have a very disturbing image of the perfect woman.


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

I was 4; Brandon Cruz ("Eddie") on "The Courtship of Eddie's Father." *sigh*


----------

